# Glen Decher in Batavia Il.



## jblanford (Nov 6, 2007)

Glen Decker from Piping Rock Orchids will be speaking "Kovachii" and slippers, Tues. Nov. 13th 7"00pm
Batavia Library 10 S Batavia Ave. Batavia Il. 60510


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG!!!! Thanks so much JIM!!! I can make it!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 6, 2007)

Just don't tell him that you know me or he will say: "Ron...he is out of control" :rollhappy: Actually, try it and let me know if he says that 

BTW...he can bring pre orders and I can make sure they are really nice plants :evil:


----------



## joan (Nov 7, 2007)

You mean otherwise Glen wouldn't send nice plants???????????????


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 7, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Just don't tell him that you know me or he will say: "Ron...he is out of control" :rollhappy: Actually, try it and let me know if he says that
> BTW...he can bring pre orders and I can make sure they are really nice plants :evil:



BUT don't we already know that? oke: _you & the rest of us!_


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2007)

Glen has lots of other plants besides slippers but you should check out his new listed paphs.


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Just don't tell him that you know me or he will say: "Ron...he is out of control" :rollhappy: Actually, try it and let me know if he says that



I tried it on Saturday. He said you've been warned....oke:


----------

